# Egg sac



## Kp1029 (Oct 26, 2019)

Hi all. My carolina mantis (wild caught) layed an egg sac the other day. Is there a way to know if it's been fertilized or not? It was about 12 days after capture. I'm guessing it's not fertilized? I included a picture. Thanks!


----------



## Synapze (Oct 26, 2019)

There's no way to tell, but don't lose hope. I found a Carolina mantis last year and she laid an ooth the first day captured. That ooth turned out to be fertile. I suggest following basic ooth care guidelines and cross your fingers. 

Don't forget... this species requires a diapause over winter.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 26, 2019)

Synapze said:


> Don't forget..﻿. this species requires a diapause over winter. ﻿


Actually, a diapause is not required, although it is recommended since I would assume that nymphs that hatch out of a diapaused ooth will be hardier.  

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Synapze (Oct 26, 2019)

@Kp1029   Carolinas are one of my favorite species and I agree, diapause isn't _absolutely_ necessary,  but I highly recommend you do so... even if for a shorter period of time than recommended. I've personally found that the nymph yield will be smaller and the nymphs weaker if not allowed a period of diapause.

This post provides useful information about diapause.


----------



## Kp1029 (Oct 31, 2019)

Thanks everyone! She layed another today and it looks plumper than the last. I am not keeping the sacs. After the first one hardened in a few days I placed it outdoors. I'll do the same with this one and let nature do it's thing. Hopefully I will see some babies in our garden next spring.

View attachment 20191031_172036.mp4


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 4, 2019)

Gratz on the ooth


----------

